# Think Twice before using our "partner" HR Block to do your taxes



## Bobby D (Jun 7, 2016)

Make sure your account includes your mileage between rides, not just the mileage shown on the end year Uber report.


----------



## Bobby D (Jun 7, 2016)

See Deductible Mileage Guide provided by HR Block. It conflicts with they present. We are talking about a substantial write-off, take this seriously.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I would have walked out at that point. If the tax pro doesn't know the rules then why would you use them or pay for services not rendered


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bobby D said:


> Just had my 2016 taxes completed by HR Block. Think CAREFULLY before forking over $500 to have them do your taxes. I have been using Mile IQ ALL year to track all the mileage while searching for a "hit". I was told by their accountant that I can only claim the mileage on the Uber summary sheet that shows "on trip" mileage.I explained that while my APP is open, I am available to pick-up riders deeming the miles work related. I also explained that sometimes we have to drive to a more populated area after a remote drop off (job related business decision) to retrieve additional "hits". She would not enter those miles, therefore approx $6,000 in write-offs that I anticipated, was not entered on my return. I even showed her "HR Block Uber Partner Reporting Guide" documentation that shows that other than the first and last trip, all mileage is deductible.


Jackson Hewitt.
I used to own some of their stock.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> I would have walked out at that point. If the tax pro doesn't know the rules then why would you use them or pay for services not rendered


Yup.
" You're Fired"!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seahawk3 said:


> I would have walked out at that point. If the tax pro doesn't know the rules then why would you use them or pay for services not rendered


I have fired lawyers,accountants,docters.
It is quick and ez to do.
They do not go in my direction,they can stay behind.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yup.
> " You're Fired"!


Plus 500 lmao I paid a local accounting firm 350 a year to do my taxes


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I look at hr block the same way I do a quick lube place. They make there money on easy quick and out clients. Easy w-2 with a return so they can take a larger percentage without the consumer caring. Because after all the avg person doesn't care if it cost 500 if the US government is giving them 2k back. Anything more then basic you would be better served doing it yourself or hiring an actual accounting firm. They charge by the hour. Mine took 2 hrs at 175 and hr. Which is pretty normal


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Walk your A out of there, that guide is for the idiots guide for tax filing assuming that 100% of your business miles are directly related to uber.

She was being lazy and planned on quickly cranking out your return with limited documentation. You arn't getting what you pay for, your getting slacker quick grind tax filing.

What they are doing will not get THEM into trouble, all they care about is getting your $500 and keeping themselves out of trouble.


----------



## ajb62787 (Jun 15, 2016)

I did my taxes using TurboTax. Had $18K in W2's and about $14K by doing Uber and Lyft. Prior to entering my 1099s, I had an expected combined federal and state refund just shy of $3K. Once I entered in the 1099s, that $3K became $4900 in the negative. Uber and Lyft had my mileage On-Trip to be right around 8,000 Miles, which would of put a small dent into me having to pay. What I actually did was turn my app on from the minute I leave my house until the minute I return home as technically I am using Business mileage. That 8,000 Miles was instead 30,635 Business Miles. I went from owing $4900 to receiving a hefty $4300. The state return got approved within 48 Hours and the federal was just approved back on Friday.

I paid $206 Total to do my own taxes.


----------



## Bobby D (Jun 7, 2016)

A couple of points here, as I can tell all of my success stories as well. What I am warning you, is that HR BLOCK has been tauted as an Uber partner, and as such, I am warning you not to use them, not to get reprimanded.
I wasn't told until the end of the interview that those miles weren't included, and the price wasn't quoted until the end of the interview. I will follow up, and get both issues resolved, but just forewarning you.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

Bobby D said:


> A couple of points here, as I can tell all of my success stories as well. What I am warning you, is that HR BLOCK has been tauted as an Uber partner, and as such, I am warning you not to use them, not to get reprimanded.
> I wasn't told until the end of the interview that those miles weren't included, and the price wasn't quoted until the end of the interview. I will follow up, and get both issues resolved, but just forewarning you.


We understand you are warning us. I'm just eluding to common sense. Hr block regardless is the last place you want to do your taxes


----------



## DelaJoe (Aug 11, 2015)

I used taxact it was $48. I filed a 1040 with itemized deductions and a Schedule C and a State return. The mileage is pretty simple...total miles, total miles for the business, total commute miles, total leisure miles.

This return would have been 400-500 at Block or Jackson Hewitt. They have to charge so much because corporate takes 20% of the profit and they have high overhead (rent and utilities and payroll) and they are a seasonal business.


----------

